# What games to you own and play?!?



## MDofDarkheart (Dec 17, 2011)

Ok this is just a thread for games you own/play!
No saying about multiple copys, no spamming/flamming please!

*I own and play:*
Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility
Harvest Moon: Animal Parade
My Sims
My Sims: Kingdom
Animal Crossing City Folk ( no Wii-speak )
Pokemon White
Nintendogs+cats: Golden Retriever+friends
Havest Moon: Tale of Two Towns


----------



## Keenan (Dec 17, 2011)

I have only wii games D:
I often play
ACCF***
mario kart
mario party
mario super sluggers (I like mario games)
fifa 11
wii play, music, sports, sports resort
Ect...
and I have beaten
mario galaxy 1 and 2
new mario bros


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Dec 19, 2011)

@KeenanACCF: Your gaming collection looks awesome!
I hope to find alot of games that I'll like in stores soon.
Oh I should mention the ones I know I'll be getting for Christmas!

*DS*

Dragon quest IX

*3DS*

Imagine Fashion Designer

Below are the ones I plan to pre-order next year.

*3DS*

Animal Crossing 3DS


----------



## Keenan (Dec 19, 2011)

MDofDarkheart said:


> @KeenanACCF: Your gaming collection looks awesome!
> I hope to find alot of games that I'll like in stores soon.
> Oh I should mention the ones I know I'll be getting for Christmas!
> 
> ...



Just about everything about animal crossing 3ds sounds amazing, the only problem is that it is on the 3ds. If it was for the wii I would throw out city folk and never look back, but the smallness of the ds makes me not want to get it.


----------



## Terip121 (Dec 21, 2011)

Right now I'm focusing on playing PSP games namely Monster Hunter portable 3rd, Fate/Extra, and Climax Heroes: Fourze.


----------



## SextonEileen (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm playing Final Fantasy XIII right now, It's awesome!
I also played Crisis Core on PSP.


----------



## Arshavin (Feb 14, 2012)

Currently I am playing Plants Vs Zombies, God of War 3, Call of Duty Black Ops and Angry Birds Rio..!!
I am also playing IGI-2 as well..!!


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 14, 2012)

*Owned*

Harvest Moon: Animal Parade, Tree of Tranquility, and Tale of Two Towns.
Animal Crossing: City Folk and Wild world
MySims: Original, Kingdom, and Agents for the Wii.
Original and Kingdom for the DS.
Dragon Quest IX
Pokemon White
Nintendog+cats: Golden Retriever+Friends
Imagine: Fashion Designer
Hello Kitty: Big City Dreams and Seasons
World of Zoo for Wii
Fortune Street

*Playing Currently*

Harvest Moon: All those listed above.
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Pokemon White
Dragon Quest IX
MySims: Kingdom and Original both Versions.


----------



## WhiteCurcle (Feb 14, 2012)

I am really fond of wii games. So mario galaxy 1, 2 and fifa 11 are the games I used to play most of the time.


----------



## Jesus (Feb 25, 2012)

I have probably over 200 video games. But the only game I will ever play is Crab Nicholson's Extreme Sleepover.


----------



## Nami (Feb 28, 2012)

I too own many games, about 300 when my siblings and I pull all our games together since we share. There's three of us~ Right now I'm playing Harvest Moon: AP and Tale of Two Towns, Dark Cloud 2, Kingdom Hearts, and Portal 2. :3


----------



## Kip (Feb 28, 2012)

@Nami:  WOAH!!!!!

*Wii*
Animal Crossing: City Folk
Mario Kart Wii
Super Smash Bros. Brawl
Super Mario Galaxy 2
New Super Mario Bros. Wii
Kirby's Return to Dreamland
Wii Music
Wii Sports
Wii Sports Resort
Grand Slam Tennis
Tiger Woods PGA Tour 10 (fails badly)
*Wii Ware & Virtual Console*
Pokemon Rumble
Family Tennis
Wario Ware
Super Mario Bros. 3
Double Dragon
Mario Party 2
Dr Mario Online RX

*DS*
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Mario Kart DS
New Super Mario Bros.
Super Mario 64 DS
Elite Beat Agents
Brain Age
Brain Age 2
Jam Session
Tony Hawks American Sk8land
Metroid Prime Hunters

*Currently Playing *
Dobutsu no Mori on Wii
F-Zero X on Wii (For motion controls)


----------



## Twinretro (Mar 1, 2012)

Skyrim: Xbox 360
Soul Calibur 5: Xbox 360

Mario Kart 7: 3DS
Legend of Zelda OoT: 3DS
Tetris Axis: 3DS
Super Mario 3D Land: 3DS

Animal Crossing Wild World: DS


----------



## Caius (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh god I do not have the time to go out to my game collection to get all of them so I'll uh.. list what I remember and what I play most often.

*PS3*
Nier (I love this game so much. SO CLOSE TO PLATINUM)
MGS4
MGSHD
Final Fantasy 13 (Still beating it on this console. Beat it for the XBOX360)
Final Fantasy 13-2: Collectors Edition (Graviton cores hnnnnngh)

*Digital - PS3*
Little Big Planet (Mostly just play with my roommate and drag him off cliffs)
Sim Theme Park (WHY ARE HALF THE OPTIONS MISSING?!)

*PS1*
Final Fantasy 8
Metal Gear Solid 

*PSP (Special Edition Crisis Core Version. Broken Currently  )*
Lord of Arcana
Final Fantasy VII - Crisis Core (100% complete. Unf Genesis)
Project Diva 2nd (100% Besides the last song on extreme.)
Metal Gear Solid, Peace Walker (Dropped it after HD collection came out)
Final Fantasy Dissidia (100% Unf Gabranth)

*PS2*
Metal Gear Solid 2 (100% Unf Raiden)
Metal Gear Solid 3 (100% Unf Big Boss/The Boss (Boss nooo))
Grand Theft Auto San Andreas (100% Big smoke noo)
Grand Theft Auto Vice City Stories (HAH I can't get past the first chapter)
Final Fantasy 12: Collectors Edition (100% UNF gabranth)
Final Fantasy 10 (80% through story)
Devil May Cry 3: Special Edition (100% U.N.F VERGIL)
Tales of the Abyss: (Working on 5th Playthrough)
I have a ton of PS2 Games but those are the ones I tend to play most often

*Wii*
Super Smash Bro's Brawl
New Super Mario Brothers
Pokemon Snap (100% TAKE THAT MEW)
Majora's Mask
Yoshi's Story (So effing cute)
Ocarina Of Time
Twilight Princess
Skyward Sword

*Xbox360*
Bayonetta
Geometry Wars R2
Banjo Kazooie
Banjo Tooie
Conkers Bad Fur Day
Fable
Fable 2
Fable 3 (Just missing one effing gnome)
Again, a ton of games, can't think of anything else I played.

*PC*
Skyrim (Never even started the game up yet)
The Last Remnant (Daaaaavid noooo)
Devil May Cry 4
TF2
Grand Theft Auto
Grand Theft Auto 2
Grand Theft Auto 3
Grand Theft Auto Vice City
Back To The Future (Andy my brooo)
Final Fantasy XIV
..I don't even know what I have in my steam account anymore


----------



## Jelloparty (Mar 3, 2012)

I have a lot of games but I mainly play TF2 the most.


----------



## Mino (Mar 6, 2012)

Battlefield 3, Mass Effect, and Animal Crossing for the GameCube.  I kid you not, those are my three go-to games for the past couple weeks.


----------



## Wyveria (Mar 6, 2012)

let me see...
PC
The Sims 1, 2 and 3
The Orange Box(HL2, Portal, TF2...)
Portal 2
Wonderland Online

DS
Animal Crossing: Wild World
Pokemon SoulSilver
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Time, Darkness, Sky
Drawn to Life
Drawn to Life: The Next Chapter

GB/GBC
Pokemon Red, Blue, Yellow and Green
Super Mario Bros.

all I can think of right now, i'm pretty sure I had a few spyro games but I'm not too sure about their names.
:3


----------



## Keenan (Mar 6, 2012)

Trevor said:


> Battlefield 3, Mass Effect, and Animal Crossing for the GameCube.  I kid you not, those are my three go-to games for the past couple weeks.



It's surprising to me that so many people still play Animal Crossing GameCube. It was my favorite game for years and I'm thinking of restarting. So many memories...


----------



## Keenan (Mar 6, 2012)

Double post... Fuuuuuu 

@Jelloparty: I also play a lot of TF2.


----------



## Brad (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay. Here we go. This is all just by memory... I'll never be able to list my probably over 250+ collection of games. I'm also only listing physical copies. No DLC/Downloadable games.



Spoiler:  Trust me, you'll need this.



*Xbox 360*
-Skyrim
-LOTR: Conquest
-Star Wars: TFU
-Halo 3
-Halo 3: ODST
-Halo: Reach
-Halo: Anniversary
-Cod: Black Ops
-CoD: WaW
-CoD 4
-CoD: MW2
-CoD: MW3 (One would never guess I hate CoD...)
-Sneak King (lolwut?)
-Guitar Hero 3
-Tony Hawk: Proving Ground
-Skate 3
-Fable 2
-Fable 3
-Naruto: Ultimate Ninja
-GTA IV
-Saints Row The Third
-Oblivion
-Brink (Sadly)
-007 Goldeneye: Reloaded
-The Club
-UFC: Undisputed 2009
-Battlefield: Bad Company
-Battlefield: Bad Company 2
-Batman: Arkham City
-Mercinaries 2: World in Flames
-Dead Rising 2: Off The Record 
-Left 4 Dead 2
-Red Dead Redemption
-The Orange Box
-Fallout 3
-Borderlands
I can't really remember anything else atm. I might edit later.

*PS3*
-Uncharted 2
-Killzone 3
-Little Big Planet 2
-Army of Two: The 40th Day
-Jak and Daxter Collection
-inFamous 2
-Warhawk
-MAG
-CoD: WaW
-Dead Rising 2
-Battlefield: Bad Company 2
-Portal 2
-Bioshock
-Bioshock 2
-Fallout: New Vegas
-Borderlands
Cant remember anymore. Will edit later.

*Wii*
-Wii Sports
-Wii Party
-Mario Galaxy
-Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
-Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
-ACCF
-Pokemon: Battle (cant remember the rest of the name, it's kinda like Pokemon: Colliseum.)
-Chicken Shoot
-Thrillville 2: Off The Rails.
-Sonic and the Secret Rings (Sadly)
-Super Smash Brothers: Brawl
I hontestly think that might be it. For physical copies on Wii.

*PS2*
-Rogue Galaxy
-Star Wars: Battlefront II (In my opinion, other than the Jak series, best game on PS2.)
-Star Wars: Battlefront
-Tony Hawk: Underground
-Tony Hawk: Underground 2
-Tony Hawk: American Wasteland
-Tony Hawk: Proving Ground
-Jak and Daxter: The Precursor Legacy
-Jak II
-Jak 3
-Transformers
-Ratchet and Clank
-Ratchet and Clank: Going Commando
-Burnout: Revenge
-Burnout 3: Takedown
-Naruto: Uzamaki Chronicles 1&2
-Ape Escape 3
-Black Hawk Down
-GTA 3
-GTA: Vice City
-GTA: San Andreas
-Dragonball Z: Budokai Tenkiechi
-Dragonball Z: Budokai 3
-Super Dragonball Z
It's been a long, long time since I've dusted off my old PS2. So I can't remember some old/lost games.

*I'LL ADD OTHER GAMES LATER*


----------



## Mino (Mar 12, 2012)

KeenanACCF said:


> It's surprising to me that so many people still play Animal Crossing GameCube. It was my favorite game for years and I'm thinking of restarting. So many memories...



The one thing that always bothered me about the game is the fact that for a good part of the day there really is nothing to do once you reach a certain point.  I think WW and CF probably improved the series in that area, but they also had to go and make the world into a ****ing cylinder.


----------



## Kip (Mar 12, 2012)

Those are some incredible lists!


----------



## Keenan (Mar 12, 2012)

Trevor said:


> The one thing that always bothered me about the game is the fact that for a good part of the day there really is nothing to do once you reach a certain point.  I think WW and CF probably improved the series in that area, but they also had to go and make the world into a ****ing cylinder.



I do prefer that over the screen transitioning into different acres. It was annoying to run, but be stopped every few seconds. In City Folk, you don't have to wait, and I definitely prefer that. There are certain parts where City Fold and Wild World improved on the original, but there are a lot of things that can't be beat.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Mar 22, 2012)

*My Video Game Collection*

What do you guys think of my 16 year old collection?
I have been playing video games since I was six.



Spoiler: My Video Game Collection (Do not open if you don't want to know my collection)



*PlayStation 1 Games*

1. Adventures of Alundra
2. Alundra 2
3. Croc 1: Legend of the Gobbos
4. Croc 2
5. Rayman
6. Rayman 2
7. Klonoa: Door to Phantomile
8. Tombi
9. Tombi 2
10. Spyro the Dragon
11. Spyro the Dragon 2: Gateway to Glimmer
12. Spyro the Dragon 3: Year of the Dragon
13. Point Blank
14. Kingsley?s Adventures
15. Bugs Bunny: Lost in Time
16. Toy Story 2
17. Glover
18. Wacky Races
19. Final Fantasy VI

*PlayStation 2 Games*

1. Klonoa 2: Lunatea?s Veil
2. Grand Theft Auto: Vice City
3. Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas
4. Grand Theft Auto: Liberty City Stories
5. Grand Theft Auto: Vice City Stories
6. Hyper Street Fighter II
7. Okami
8. Eye Toy Play 2
9. Crash Twinsanity (Platinum)
10. Crash Bandicoot: Wrath of Cortex (Platinum)

*PlayStation 3 Games*

1. Grand Theft Auto IV
2. Grand Theft Auto IV: Episodes from Liberty City
3. LittleBigPlanet
4. The Godfather II
5. Rachet and Clank: Tools of Destruction
6. Sonic Generations
7. Rayman Origins
8. Skylanders: Spyro?s Adventure

*PlayStation Vita Games*

1. Rayman Origins
2. ModNation Racer?s: Road Trip

*PlayStation Portable Games*

1. SEGA Mega Drive Collection
2. Smack Down vs RAW 2006
3. SSX on Tour
4. Midway Arcade Treasures: Extended Play
5. Pursuit Force
6. Lemmings

*Nintendo DS Games*

1. Animal Crossing Wild World
2. Tingle's Rosy Rupeeland
3. Super Mario 64 DS
4. Pok?mon Pearl
5. Pok?mon Diamond
6. Pok?mon Platinum
7. Pok?mon HeartGold
8. Pok?mon SoulSilver
9. Pok?mon Black
10. Pok?mon White
11. Mario Party DS
12. Mario Kart DS
13. Okamiden
14. New Super Mario Bros.
15. Sonic Chronicles: The Dark Brotherhood
16. Harvest Moon DS
17. Harvest Moon Sunshine Islands
18. Legend of Zelda Phantom Hourglass
19. Legend of Zelda Spirit Tracks
20. Dragon Quest IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies
21. Sonic Colours
22. Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story
23. Grand Theft Auto: Chinatown Wars
24. Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Reverie
25. Mario vs Donkey Kong 2: March of the Mini's
26. Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
27. Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
28. Final Fantasy III
29. Super Princess Peach
30. Super Scribblenauts
31. Scribblenauts
32. Solatorobo: Red the Hunter
33. Heroes of Mana
34. Children of Mana
35. Kirby Mass Attack
36. Yoshi?s Island
37. Dragon Quest Monsters - Joker 2
38. Mario and Luigi: Partners in Time
39. Chrono Trigger
40. Dragon Quest V: Hand of the Heavenly Bride
41. Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team
42. Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: Explorer?s of Darkness
43. Mario vs Donkey Kong: Miniland Mayhem

*Nintendo 3DS Games*

1. Super Street Fighter IV: 3D Edition
2. Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time 3D
3. Super Mario 3D Land
4. Sonic Generations
5. Mario Kart 7
6. The Sims 3
7. Super Pok?mon Rumble

*Game Boy Advance Games*

1. Pok?mon Ruby
2. Pok?mon Sapphire
3. Pok?mon Emerald
4. Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town
5. Harvest Moon: More Friends of Mineral Town
6. F Zero: Maximum Velocity
7. The Scorpion King: Sword of Osiris
8. Legend of Zelda: Minish Cap
9. Mario Kart Super Circuit
10. Super Mario World: Super Mario Advance 2
11. Super Mario Advance

*Nintendo 64 Games*

1. Mario Party 1
2. Mario Party 2
3. Mario Party 3
4. Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
5. Legend of Zelda Majora?s Mask
6. Super Smash Bros.
7. Pok?mon Stadium
8. Pok?mon Stadium 2
9. Mario Kart 64
10. Diddy Kong Racing
11. Super Mario 64
12. 1080 Snowboarding
13. FIFA 64
14. Extreme G
15. Nagano Winter Olympics 98

*Nintendo Wii Games*

1. Wii Sports
2. New Super Mario Bros. Wii
3. Guitar Hero: World Tour
4. Sonic and Sega: All Stars Racing
5. Nights: Journey into Dreams
6. Muramasa: The Demon Blade
7. Sonic Unleashed
8. Sonic and the Black Knight
9. Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Games
10. Mario and Sonic at the Olympic Winter Games
11. The Legend of Spyro: The Eternal Night
12. Pok?Park Wii: Pikachu?s Adventure
13. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
14. Animal Crossing: Let?s Go to the City
15. Mario Party 8
16. Super Mario Galaxy
17. Super Mario Galaxy 2
18. Super Smash Bros. Brawl
19. Mario Kart Wii
20. Klonoa: Door to Phantomile
21. Super Paper Mario
22. Kirby?s Epic Yarn
23. Wario Land: The Shake Dimension
24. Pok?mon Battle Revolution
25. Link?s Crossbow Training
26. Super Mario All Stars
27. Donkey Kong Country Returns
28. Okami
29. Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword
30. Kirby?s Adventure Wii
31. Disney?s Epic Mickey
32. Boom Street
33. Mario and Sonic at the London 2012 Olympic Games
34. Mario Party 9
35. Pok?Park 2: Wonder?s Beyond

*Nintendo Gamecube Games*

1. Animal Crossing Population Growing
2. Billy Hatcher and the Giant Egg
3. Dancing Stage: Mario Mix
4. Doshin the Giant
5. Donkey Konga
6. F-Zero GX
7. Gauntlet: Dark Legacy
8. Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life
9. Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets
10. Luigi's Mansion
11. Ikaruga
12. Kirby Air Ride
13. Mario Power Tennis
14. Mario Golf: Toadstool Tour
15. Mario Kart: Double Dash!!
16. Mario Party 4
17. Mario Party 5
18. Mario Party 6
19. Mario Party 7
20. Mario Smash Football
21. Metroid Prime
22. Paper Mario and the Thousand Year Door
23. Pikmin
24. Pikmin 2
25. Pok?mon Channel
26. Pok?mon Colosseum
27. Pok?mon XD: Gale of Darkness
28. Super Smash Bros. Melee
29. Starfox Adventures
30. Spyro: Enter the Dragonfly
31. Spyro: A Hero's Tail
32. Sonic Mega Collection
33. Sonic Gems Collection
34. Sonic Adventure DX
35. Sonic Adventure 2 Battle
36. Sonic Heroes
37. Soul Calibur 2
38. Super Monkey Ball
39. Super Monkey Ball 2
40. Super Mario Sunshine
41. Shadow the Hedgehog
42. The Sims
43. The Sims: Bustin' Out
44. Simpson's Hit and Run
45. The Simpson's Road Rage
46. Ty the Tasmanian Tiger
47. Ty the Tasmanian Tiger 2: Bush Rescue
48. The Legend of Zelda: Four Swords Adventure's
49. The Legend of Zelda Collecter's Edition
50. The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess
51. The Legend of Zelda: Wind Waker
52. Wario World
53. The Urbz: Sim's in the City

*Game Boy Colour Games*

1. Legend of Zelda: Link?s Awakening DX
2. Legend of Zelda Oracle of Ages
3. Legend of Zelda Oracle of Seasons
4. Super Mario Land
5. Conker?s Pocket Tales
6. Super Mario Bros. Deluxe
7. Pok?mon Red
8. Pok?mon Blue
9. Pok?mon Yellow
10. Pok?mon Silver

Sega Mega Drive Games:

1. Mutant League Football
2. FIFA 96 Soccer
3. World Cup Italia
4. Pel?
5. Pete Sampra?s Tennis
6. PGA Tour Golf II

*Total Amount of Video Games (as of 22/03/2012) = 225*


----------



## Marley Elliot (Mar 25, 2012)

*I own and play:*

Grand theft auto
Grand Turismo
Call of duty: black ops
Assassin’s creed: brotherhood
Madden
Fable 3


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 25, 2012)

I've been playing Dead Island for PS3 lately.


----------



## Julie (Mar 27, 2012)

Currently I've been playing The Sims 2 for the PS2. Just a little something to play every once in a while. Me and my friend love to play it because of the 2 player mode, which is pretty darn awesome.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 27, 2012)

Lately, I've just been playing Dark Souls.
but games I frequently play would be..

Monster Hunter(Unite and Tri)
Total War: Shogun 2
Minecraft
Super Mario World
Quarrel(lol not lately, though.)
The Sims
and I've been replaying through Pokemon Crystal on the GBC, feels awesome. I got really excited when I found it in my closet.


----------



## Ti4558 (Mar 27, 2012)

I am playing AC: PG and sometimes I play super mario galaxy 2. I think I might play more games once I get a 3ds.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 27, 2012)

@Jason: I took what you had in you spoiler and just removed those I never owned/heard of.
Also adding ones I used to own that weren't on you list.

I used to own the ones listed below.

1. Spyro the Dragon
2. Animal Crossing Wild World
3. Pok?mon Pearl
4. Pok?mon Diamond
5. Pok?mon Platinum
6. Pok?mon HeartGold
7. Pok?mon SoulSilver
8. Pok?mon White
9. Harvest Moon DS
10. Harvest Moon: Islands of Happiness
11. Dragon Quest VI: Realms of Revaluations
12. Golden Sun: Dark Dawn
13. Kingdom Hearts: 358/2 Days
14. Pok?mon Mystery Dungeon: All of them!
15. Pok?mon Ruby
16. Pok?mon Sapphire
17. Pok?mon Emerald
18. Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town
19. Harvest Moon: More Friends of Mineral Town
20. Pok?mon Stadium
21. Pok?mon Stadium 2
22. Pok?mon Battle Revolution
23. Animal Crossing: Gamecube version
24. Legend of Dragoon
25. Mario Sunshine
26. Harvest Moon: DS Cute
27. Harvest Moon: 64

I stiil own the one below.

1. Pokemon White
2. Animal Crossing: Cityfolk
3. Harvet Moon: Tale of Two Towns.
4. MySims: Wii Version
*sister has DS version originally mine.*
5. MySims Kingdom: DS and Wii Versions
6. Harvest Moon: Animal Parade
7. Harvest Moon: Tree of Tranquility
8. Digimon World: Dusk
9. Dragon Quest Moster: Joker
10. Dragon Quest Monster IX: Sentinels of the Starry Skies


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 28, 2012)

I completely forgot about Dragon Quest, I've been playing it on and off.


----------



## Snave_Snovelly (Mar 31, 2012)

I have quite a few games but I have been playing Soul Calibur V recently as you might be able to tell from my avatar. XD


----------



## bingabongchong (May 5, 2012)

.........


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2012)

imma playing ACCF now


----------



## Nayyru (May 6, 2012)

I have alot of games and they all get played depending on my mood.. but lately i've been playing 
Animal Crossing: Wild World, Animal Crossing City Folk, and Fallout: New Vegas
Tonight however, I decided to play LoZ: Skyward Sword.


----------



## Jake (May 6, 2012)

I haven't played LoZ:SS in ages..


----------



## redhairedking (May 7, 2012)

This thread reminds me that I need to finish SS. I got almost to the end and then for whatever reason I haven't played since November.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 7, 2012)

The only game I'm currently playing is Skyrim.


----------



## Jake (May 7, 2012)

I'm currently playing Wild World, i've tried to play it, but as soon as a pick up my DS i turn it off. Then i got home yesterday just before dinner and my brother was playing, so i decided to play. happy i got into it, i really liked my town


----------



## redhairedking (May 7, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I'm currently playing Wild World, i've tried to play it, but as soon as a pick up my DS i turn it off. Then i got home yesterday just before dinner and my brother was playing, so i decided to play. happy i got into it, i really liked my town


What a coincidence! I just picked up Wild World again as well.


----------



## Jake (May 8, 2012)

just drop me a PM. we can wifi


----------



## redhairedking (May 9, 2012)

I'll get in touch with you this weekend.


----------



## Jake (May 9, 2012)

Okay, sure 


anyway, just got back into MySims Kingdom


----------



## KCourtnee (May 13, 2012)

I mainly play my 3DS. I don't own many games though. Nintendogs + cats, ACWW, Pokemon Heartgold, Harvest Moon: Island of Happiness.


----------



## jebug29 (May 13, 2012)

Considering that I'm a tech geek who started out with a NES and SNES, then just kept on going, my list would be too hard to do XD. I play all games on and off though. eue


----------



## Jake (May 14, 2012)

starting to play Super Pokemon Rumble again


----------

